# Rentabilität Ausgaben/Gewinn Rentabilität einer durch Werbung finanzierten Seite



## Marius Heil (31. Juli 2007)

Sodele, einen schönen Abend euch allen!
Eine Homepage die sich alleine durch Werbung finanziert - sei es Google AdSense, sei es Bannerwerbung, etc,.. - muss gleichzeitig proportional zur Besucherzahl einen entsprechend dimensioniertes Webhosting Paket / Server aufweisen. Sofort jedoch, wenn ein eigener Server gemietet werden muss, fangen die Kosten bei mindestens 30 Euro/Monat an.
Die Frage, die sich mir da stellt ist, lohnt sich das ganze? Bekommt man durch die Werbung genug Geld rein?
Analog dazu der Verkauf des StudiVZ, keine Ahnung, wieviel Geld das im Verkauf dann schlussendlich gegeben hat, aber die Frage: Was hat der Käufer davon einen derart hohen Betrag zu zahlen? StudiVZ ist nun wahrlich nicht randvoll mit Werbung.

Ich hoffe, es findet sich jemand, der dieses Mysterium etwas aufklären kann.
Marius


----------



## Rena Hermann (31. Juli 2007)

Marius Heil hat gesagt.:


> Was hat der Käufer davon einen derart hohen Betrag zu zahlen? StudiVZ ist nun wahrlich nicht randvoll mit Werbung.


Es gibt durchaus mehr Gründe als ein direkter Verdienst, damit der Kauf eines Projekts lohnend sein kann.
Einer davon wäre z.B. das immense Datenpotential, das sich vielleicht nicht kurz-, so doch mittel- und langfristig nutzen läßt. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass der Käufer u.a. auch eine Partnerbörse betreibt... 
Spaß beiseite ... meines Wissens ist der Käufer eine der größten Verlagsgruppen und vereint (neben der Partnerbörse) zig Verlage von Rowohlt bis Handelsblatt unter einem Dach. Dazu diverse Unternehmen der neuen Medien. Die Zielgruppe (Studenten) passt also. Schlaue Marketingmenschen wissen da sicher was mit anzufangen.

Zur ersten Frage: 
Ich denke mal die Seiten, die sich durch Werbung vollständig finanzieren können, liegen - wenn überhaupt - im unteren einstelligen Prozentbereich. Normalerweise wurden die dann auch lange lange Zeit entsprechend vorfinanziert, so dass die Besucherzahlen irgendwann so hoch waren, dass ein paar aufs Banner geklickt haben. Zu sagen, "Ich mach jetzt ein tolles Projekt, dafür brauch ich einen Server aber das macht nichts, ich pack ja Werbung drauf", dürfte i.d.R. nicht funktionieren. 
Im Übrigen gibt es meiner Meinung nach wenige Projekte, für die - vor allem zu Anfang - ein eigener Server notwendig (oder überhaupt sinnvoll) wäre. Bei den meisten tut's auch ein Webpack für zwei drei oder vier Euro oder so bei 'nem ordentlichen Provider. Aufrüsten kann man später ja immer noch, wenn der Bedarf entsteht.

Gruß
Rena


----------



## Marius Heil (1. August 2007)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort, das macht Sinn. Aber wie funktioniert das dann mit den ganzen neuen Browsergames, usw.
Ich so ein Spiel steckt man gewaltig viel Arbeit, wenn sich das ganze dann hinterher nicht wirklich lohnt oder möglicherweise nciht einmal selbst finanziert, wieso macht man sowas dann?


Marius


----------



## Rena Hermann (1. August 2007)

Manche machen's aus Spaß, manche aus anderen Gründen.
Manche dieser Funprojekte werden plötzlich erfolgreich und lohnen sich auf einmal.
Die meisten eher nicht (so sehr), was aber nicht schlimm ist, wenn man's nur aus Spaß macht.
Manche sind angetreten, um "ganz groß abzuräumen", und gucken jetzt in die Röhre.
Manche sind angetreten, um "ganz groß abzuräumen", und haben's tatsächlich geschafft. Dazu gehört dann die richtige Idee zur richtigen Zeit mit der richtigen Umsetzung und richtig viel Arbeit auch drumrum (Marketing, ggf. Sponsorensuche usw.) und auch das ist natürlich noch keine Garantie.

Zum Thema lohnen in finanzieller Hinsicht: Keine Ahnung was Werbung auf Internetseiten in Euro und Cent bringt. Viel dürfte es nicht sein. Nur fürs angucken/anzeigen bekommst du btw fast nichts, es sei denn die Seite ist schon recht erfolgreich, so dass es die Masse macht - für den Seitenbetreiber als auch für den Werbenden. Fürs anklicken schon etwas mehr aber mal ehrlich ... wie oft klickst du auf Werbung? 

Gruß
Rena


----------

